# Used 1028 oxe



## kaddy75 (12 mo ago)

What would be a fair price for a used 1028 oxe. There are two available on market place, one is $495, a bit dirty but looks to be in decent condition. The other $950 , looks great , shiny ands looks to be in a little better condition. $455 better....? No. Any thoughts would definitely be appreciated, oh and the same one for $950 is listed on eBay by the same seller for $1100. I'm thinking this person is putting too much value on the snowblower. Thanks


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

I saw the one on eBay, way overpriced but in good shape. Do you have a link to the other one?


----------



## kaddy75 (12 mo ago)

arienskids said:


> I saw the one on eBay, way overpriced but in good shape. Do you have a link to the other one?








Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

kaddy75 said:


> Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться
> 
> 
> Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.
> ...


That 2nd one looks to be in good shape as well I would say if you can grab it for 350-400 and the scraper bar doesn’t look to bad that would be a fair price. Check the impeller bushing for slop before you purchase it if it has some slop it’s about an hour to an hour and a half of easy labor but it’s a good bargaining chip.


----------



## kaddy75 (12 mo ago)

arienskids said:


> That 2nd one looks to be in good shape as well I would say if you can grab it for 350-400 and the scraper bar doesn’t look to bad that would be a fair price. Check the impeller bushing for slop before you purchase it if it has some slop it’s about an hour to an hour and a half of easy labor but it’s a good bargaining chip.


Thank for the reply...I was gonna offer $400, I've been holding off in the hopes a lower offer would be accepted the longer its on marketplace.


----------

